# Funny things I read on ebay about lens



## westr70 (Oct 3, 2014)

1. Trust me.
2. I am selling my 5,000 lens I bought several years ago and only used it once.
3. I only used the lens for my kid's little league games. It only looks like it has been run over. 

Anyone else read anything interesting?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2014)

ebay is loaded with people who try but do not sell their items because they have no clue as to its value. Craigslist is even worse, with many asking $100 for third party lenses bought at a garage sale for a buck, and have no idea as to what its or what camera it fits. Most of them claim it will fit any camera.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 3, 2014)

Alternative: Someone is trying to scam you with an ad for a ridiculously low priced Big White without reserve. Never pay if they ask you to not go through e-bay/ PayPal.


----------



## nc0b (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't pay much attention to eBay for camera equipment, but Denver has a stunning amount of equipment on Craigslist. I generally want to try the camera body or lens before I hand over cash. Pricing is all over the map from good values (24-105mm mint condition retail box for $500) to really crazy pricing. For weeks someone has been asking $900 then $800 for a 40D & 28-135mm. 

Speaking of the 28-135mm lens, I had two of them and the IS crapped out on both. The first one I bought new 10 years ago and the IS started chattering and blurring the image, and the second one came with a 40D body I wanted, and it had the same problem. (Sold it as-is) Of the 5 other lenses I own with IS, I have never had the slightest problem. Has anyone else had failures with other IS lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2014)

canon rebel T3I, 2 lenses, backpack, mini tripod - $1200

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/4664807157.html

or

PHOTOGRAPHER STARTER PACKAGE - $900 (Spokane Valley Area) 

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/4694725389.html


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 3, 2014)

The local kijiji page is full of insane prices for old kit, but that is probably true everywhere. The best clueless thing I've heard was a question about the big stick (my 200-400) about what its zoom ratio was; I said about 2.8 to 1, he didn't seem impressed. :

Jim


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 3, 2014)

You have to be very careful with E Bay but I have been very happy with all but one purchase (I was refunded for that one). My larger purchases over the last few years have been a Canon EF 400 F2.8 L, Canon 300 F2.8 L IS, Canon 800 F5.6 L IS and a Canon 1DX. All were in better condition than described, were used (except the 1DX) and. I would not/could not have afforded these items anywhere else.


----------



## westr70 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've either bought my gear on ebay or new. Never had a problem with any of it. Just sold a bunch on ebay and only had one problem with a non-payer and that was a camera bag. I only buy from those with a rating of 100 percent and at least 50 sales. Not fool proof but narrows the odds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Westr70. 
Not a lens, well, a camera kit, does that count. 40D plus 17-85 £350
This one is brand new camera with original batry and charger I just use it 2 or 3 times only. its working very fine. 
Now have even a single scratch or damage. 
I just bought it for £950 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ebay is loaded with people who try but do not sell their items because they have no clue as to its value. Craigslist is even worse, with many asking $100 for third party lenses bought at a garage sale for a buck, and have no idea as to what its or what camera it fits. Most of them claim it will fit any camera.



Some lady is selling a 135mm soligar lens... and I talked to her once and said that it might help if she indicates which camera brands the lens would work with & she didn't listen. With an adapter I might want it for shits and gigs, but I have no clue.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 5, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Alternative: Someone is trying to scam you with an ad for a ridiculously low priced Big White without reserve. Never pay if they ask you to not go through e-bay/ PayPal.



I play with them from time to time. I give them a po box and they claim to seems a check... then after a while they say they will get the fbi and cia involved...

Good Lord... the cia...?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Alternative: Someone is trying to scam you with an ad for a ridiculously low priced Big White without reserve. Never pay if they ask you to not go through e-bay/ PayPal.
> ...



The CIA was founded to monitor and protect camera gear sales. You didn't know that? It was only later that they started using camera gear for spying, which then led to them turning their focus towards espionage. In 1937, the president (FDR at the time) signed the Photographic Instrumentation Sales and Service act (PISS) which eliminated the CIA's budget for monitoring camera gear sales. It was from that point on that the CIA focused on what they do now. At the time they weren't known officially as the CIA though. That didn't happen for another 10 years.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 8, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



I learn something new everyday.


----------



## terminatahx (Oct 9, 2014)

I've bought and sold so many gear on Ebay, and have had no issues. The only problem I ever had with Ebay was selling used server equipment and got scammed by a buyer exploiting the PayPal "buyer" protection protocols.

I purchased my 5dII and 1dx from Ebay with no issues. Saved 800.00 bucks on a new 5d2 and later saved 1,500 on a new 1Dx, USA model.

Very happy Ebayer, but hate Paypal as a seller.


----------



## sama (Oct 9, 2014)

I saw several CL ads here in Toronto posting Canon EF 300mm F4 Non IS version (discontinued in 1997) asking for Cad$650 to 700. On Ebay, the asking price is around US650 to 750 plus shipping and custom duties.

For a lens model over 17 years old, does this lens really hold it's value and still worth that much ?

My friend have just bought one locally 1996 manufactured (date code UK) in excellent condition for Cad $480.

What a big difference in asking and selling price ? You gotta to be patient to find what you want.


----------



## Hannes (Oct 9, 2014)

I've also have had good success on ebay with camera gear. If you look hard enough you will be able to find a good deal. I usually go ebay hunting when I have a day off in the middle of the week as then I can keep an eye on the auctions that end mid morning when very few people are around to to bid for the gear.

In the UK we have gumtree which is essentially the same as craigs list with some gear being hilariously over priced and some pretty reasonable. I picked up a canon 70-200 2.8 IS from there for about £2-300 less than it would be on ebay. I'm very tempted to sell it and get a tamron new grey market for less than I'd get for selling the canon on.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 9, 2014)

terminatahx said:


> I've bought and sold so many gear on Ebay, and have had *no* issues. The *only problem I ever had* with Ebay was



LOL classic.


----------



## chmteacher (Oct 9, 2014)

Daniel Flather said:


> terminatahx said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought and sold so many gear on Ebay, and have had *no* issues. The *only problem I ever had* with Ebay was
> ...



Try reading the rest of the sentence. His problem was actually with Paypal and thus he had "no issues" with Ebay.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 10, 2014)

If you shoot vintage cameras, eBay is practically the only way to get parts.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 10, 2014)

chmteacher said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > terminatahx said:
> ...



Paypal is part of eBay.


----------

